# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  هواتف OnePlus ستحصل قريبًا على ميزات أندرويد 6.0.1

## mohamed73

أشارت تقارير مختلفة إلى أن شركة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الصينية قد بدأت باختبار النسخة الجديدة من نظام الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الخاص بهواتفها الذكية، حيث ستحمل النسخة الجديدة اسم OxygenOS 3.0، حيث ستحمل النسخة الجديدة كافة ميزات نظام الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الجديد.تعتمد هواتف ون بلس على نظام تشغيل خاص  بها، وهو بدوره مبنيّ على نظام الأندرويد ويمتلك أهم ميزاته بالإضافة  للميزات التي تضيفها الشركة. حاليًا، فإن آخر نسخة من النظام هي OxygenOS  2.1.1 والتي تمتلك ميزات نظام أندرويد 5.1. لم تعلن ون بلس عن الموعد  الرسميّ لطرح النسخة الجديدة من نظامها الذي سيحمل ميزات نظام أندرويد 6.0.من ناحيةٍ أخرى، يبدو أن العمل على اختبار النسخة الجديدة قد بدأ، بعد أن انتشرت بعض الصور على الإنترنت لأحد مستخدمي هاتف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بعد وصول تحديثٍ جديد لهاتفه، يتضمن ترقية نظام التشغيل للنسخة 3.0 مع ميزات أندرويد 6.0.1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الصور الأخيرة تعني أن الشركة الصينية قد  بدأت بتجريب نظامها الجديد، وعلى الأرجح أنها ستقوم بإرساله لشريحةٍ معينة  من المستخدمين لتجريبه وإصلاح الثغرات التي قد تظهر به، ومن ثم تقوم  بإطلاقه لكافة المستخدمين بشكلٍ رسميّ. من غير المعلوم حاليًا إن كانت  النسخة الجديدة ستكون مخصصة لهاتف OnePlus 2 فقط، أو أنها ستشمل بقية  الهواتف.بكل الأحوال، يبقى هذا الخبر جيدًا  بالنسبة لمستخدمي هواتف OnePlus، وهو يعني أن ميزات النسخة الأندرويد من  نظام الأندرويد ستكون قريبًا ضمن هواتفهم. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohker

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## amro128

الشكر لكل المشرفين علي هذا المنتدي

----------


## max_11

جنائن الورد تعانق أبداعاتك
تحياتي لك ..

----------

